# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Hellenic Trader [Navetrailer - Tomakomai Maru]

## Apostolos

Με το Ελληνικότερο πλέον Χελλενικ Τρεϊντερ στην δεξαμενή Περάματος το όμορφο Γιαπωνέζικο Ro/Ro

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ορίστε και μία φώτο του πλοίου πριν μία εβδομάδα στο Πέραμα, προ μετονομασίας.  :Smile: 

HEL. TRADER.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και σήμερα με το νέο του όνομα!
HELLENIC TRADER.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραιο πλοιο

----------


## gioannis13

Καλησπερα,σημερα το μεσημερι το περασαμε απο τον Ισθμο για Κορινθο φρσκοβαμμενο και ετοιμο για την Μαργερα............ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ TRΑDER ....... :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Και απο εμάς! Τι ώρες περνάτε την γέφυρα του Ρίου? Απο Ελλάδα και απο Ιταλία μπας και σας βγάλουμε καμία αεροπλανική?

----------


## polykas

Eικόνες του πλοίου στην Κόρινθο....... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 



1.jpg









3.jpg











4.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι είναι δεμένο στην Κόρινθο με πρόβλημα στην μηχανή . :Sad:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τι προβλημα ;

----------


## petrosal

το carrier ειναι δεμενο με προβλημα,μαλλον στο στροφαλο.

----------


## gioannis13

Χτες το πρωι το περασαμε απο το καναλι για Σαρωνικο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς η παγκόσμια κρίση άρχισε να κάνει την εμφανίσει της .Το βαπόρι σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια  διότι απο τις 100 νταλίκες που μετέφερε, έπεσε στις 30 .

----------


## sylver23

και πλεον ειναι στον νμδ.

P1153033.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

To φωτογραφισα και εγω πριν κανα δυο βδομαδες και κατι ψηλα. :Very Happy: ...Διπλα ο Ταξιαρχης... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27069

----------


## Leo

Μεθορμίζει σε λίγο το πλοίο από το ΝΜΔ στην ράδα του Πειραιά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα στον νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας.
hellenictrader.JPG

----------


## nippon



----------


## Leo

Θα παρακλέσω η οποιαδήποτε ξένη δημοσίευση (φωτογραφία που δεν τραβήξαμε εμείς) να συνοδεύεται με εγγραφή της πηγής ή με τον σύνδεσμο (link) της πηγής.

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο μετά τον ολιγοήμερο παροπλισμό του στην Ελευσίνα έκανε ένα ταξίδι (λογικά αρπαχτή) απο Ιταλία (Gioia Tauro) και κάποιο λιμάνι της Λιβύης (Πιθανών Misurata). Τώρο το πλοίο περνά τον καβο-Μαλιά και έρχετε πάλι κατα δώ... Ας ελπίσουμε να βρίσκει συνέχεια δουλειές και να μην παροπλιστεί...

----------


## mastrokostas

Πόδισε και λίγο στην Σικελία ,λόγο άσχημων καιρικών συνθηκών !

----------


## Apostolos

Αναρωτιέμε όμως γιατι δεν έχουν κάποιο πλοίο στην spot αγορά... Υπάρχουν δεκάδες φορτία ιδανικά για τέτοια πλοία απο Τουρκία ή Μαύρη Θάλασσα προς Αραβικές χώρες. Θα μπορούσαν να βγάζουν τα έξοδα τους και ένα μικρό κέρδος στην εταιρία. Δεν μιλάμε ότι θα δούλευαν και 10 ακόμα Ελληνές μέσα...

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι στην ράδα του Πειραιά ,και περιμένει κάτι .Αν δεν κάτσει ,θα δέσει πάλι!

----------


## dokimakos21

To HELLENIC TRADER πηγαινοντας για την ντανα της Ελευσινας παλι....Δυστυχως αυτο που περιμενε δεν εκατσε αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις....Επισης Αποστολε υπαρχουν κ στην Ελλαδα γραμμες που χρειαζονται τετοιο πλοιο (βλεπε ΚΥΘΥΡΑ-ΧΑΝΙΑ)....

PB091236.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Παρόλο που ειναι πολύ καλά πλοία, εν τούτης παρουσιάζουν το μειονεκτημα ότι ειναι μονοπρόπελα και με μπαταριστές μηχανές... Γι αυτο στο Διακόφτι και σε άλλα μικρά λιμάνια ειναι δύσκολο να δένουν με ασφάλεια.
Χθές ειχα την τύχη (ή ατυχία) να παρακολουθήσω την επιστροφή του στην αγκαλιά του αδελφού και του έτερου πατριώτη....
HSW.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Αλλη μια φωτογραφια του Hellenic Trader στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 9.11.09 με προορισμο την Ελευσινα

hellenic trader 9.11.09.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Πλέοντας στον Κορινθιακό!

Trakakis_P3118413.jpg

----------


## babis nic

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΤΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ :Confused: ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :Very Happy:

----------


## johny18

ΙΣΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ :

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr//index.asp?a_id=329

----------


## xidianakis

ελπιζω να μην ακολουθησει το carrier.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Hellenic Trader στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου στις 20/07/2010. χαρισμένες σε Trakman, Apostolos, dokimakos21, mastrokostas, xidianakis & johny18 :Razz: . 

HELLENIC TRADER 01 20-07-2010.jpg

HELLENIC TRADER 03 20-07-2010.jpg

HELLENIC TRADER 04 20-07-2010.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> Το Hellenic Trader στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου στις 20/07/2010. χαρισμένες σε Trakman, Apostolos, dokimakos21, mastrokostas, xidianakis & johny18. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99694
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99695
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99696


ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Μακάρι να βρει μόνιμη δουλειά σύντομα!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παιδιά μήπως ξέρουμε που βρίσκεται τώρα? Ακόμα Κόρινθο είναι?

----------


## pantelis89

ΦΙΛΕ ΤΑΣΟ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ AIS ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΚΥΡΟΒΟΛΗΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟ!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αχά.Πάει έχω χάσει το μυαλό μου.Ούτε καν σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον ρουφιάνο.Να΄σαι καλα Παντελή μου. :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

> ΦΙΛΕ ΤΑΣΟ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ AIS ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΚΥΡΟΒΟΛΗΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟ!


Φίλε συνονόματε καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis89

> Φίλε συνονόματε καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας.


 ΣΥΝΟΝΟΜΑΤΕ PANTELI ΚΑΛΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ.....

----------


## sparti

Εικόνα 156.jpg 
Τη κυριακη στη κορινθο...........

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια σημερινη φοτο του πλοιου χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του θεματος και του πλοιου !!!  :Wink: 
IMG_3459.JPG

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μου εκανε εντυπωση πως δεν υπαρχει θεμα για αυτο το πλοιο το οποιο το θυμαμαι απο εποχη Hellas Ferries Cargo να ειναι στην Ελλαδα..με κοκκινο χρωμα θυμιζοντας τα αδερφα του της Ital Ro Ro.Συνηθως θυμαμαι το πλοιο να ναι στην Κορινθο ..και να αλλαζει απλα χρωματα  :Razz: 

hellenic trader.jpg

Τα στοιχεια του συμφωνα με το Shipspotting ειναι τα εξης 

Gross tonnage:	11,939 tons
Summer DWT:	4,384 tons
Length:	147 m
Beam:	22 m
Draught:	6.5 m
Build year:	1975
Builder:	Hayashikane Shipbuilding & Engineering Shimonoseki, Japan

----------


## Apostolos

Θέμα υπήρχε μόνο που θα έκανε "φτερά"

Ας το δούμε σε μερικές φάσεις της ζωής του... Παρατηρήστε στο δεξαμενισμό ότι έχει κατα 99% όμοια γάστρα με το European Express (Μονο που αυτό ειναι μονοπρόπελο)
NAVETRAILER (6) (Custom).jpgDSC_7001 (Custom).jpg
100_3568 (Custom).jpgDSC_8741 (Custom).jpgDSC_7120 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τώρα που το έψαξα το θέμα κατα λάθος έχει μεταφερθεί στα ιστορικά

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μου κανει εντυπωση πως δεν πηγε αυτο για σκραπ και πηγε το Sailor.. ειχε παθει καποια ζημια??

----------


## MARGARITIS24

κ το μηχανοστασιο ειναι πλωρα κ ο αξονας περναει σχεδον το μισο πλοιο για να  τερματισει στην προπελα

----------


## Apostolos

> Μου κανει εντυπωση πως δεν πηγε αυτο για σκραπ και πηγε το Sailor.. ειχε παθει καποια ζημια??


Απλά είναι ποιό οικονομικό και ζητούσε λιγότερα χρήματα για να περάσει special survey...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HELLENIC TRADER στο ΝΜΔ στις 29-08-2011 φωτογραφημένο απο το μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

HELLENIC TRADER 07 29-08-2011.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από χθες το μεσημέρι βρίσκεται στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος, δίπλα στο ομόσταυλο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ.

01.jpg___02.jpg

----------


## nerohitis

http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net/non...ic-trader.html

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εκτός απ' το αρνητικό σκέλος της είδησης, ότι δηλαδή δύο ακόμη πλοία φεύγουν για πάντα αφήνοντας πίσω άνεργους ναυτικούς, απ' την άλλη όμως εισρέει ρευστό για την μετέπειτα βιωσιμότητα της εταιρείας και παράλληλα το Νήσος Ρόδος βρίσκει μόνιμο ρόλο σε μία γραμμή, χωρίς τα συνεχή πέρα δώθε των τελευταίων χρόνων.

----------


## leo85

Το HELLENIC TRADER λήγω πριν φύγει για τη ράδα του Πειραιά,με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα της  ( hellenic )

HELLENIC TRADER 4-12-2013.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθες το μεσημέρι που πέρασα από το Πέραμα, με μία βάρκα σβήνανε τα σινιάλα από τα πλαινά του πλοίου (στο φουγάρο τα έχουν σβήσει πριν μέρες). Το πλοίο βγήκε σήμερα το μεσημέρι στη ράδα του Πειραιά, και παραδόξως εμφανίζεται ακόμα χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή στο όνομα του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε παράφραση παλιού τραγουδιού εδώ πάει "ένα ένα το διαλάνε κ αραιώνουνε..." :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΤRADER I πλέον με σημαία St Kitts & Nevis.Aπό τις σημαίες που παθαίνεις ψυχοπλάκωση...

----------


## avvachrist

> ΤRADER I πλέον με σημαία St Kitts & Nevis.Aπό τις σημαίες που παθαίνεις ψυχοπλάκωση...


Και με προορισμό που σε κάνει ακόμη χειρότερα... Alang...  :Sad:

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HELLENIC TRADER είναι ανοιχτά του Σαρωνικού με προορισμό το PORT SAID και με ταχύτητα 14.2.

----------


## avvachrist

Κρίμα και γι αυτό το σκαρί. Ακόμη και στα τελευταία του χτύπαγε 19αρια! Καλό ταξίδι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κρίμα και γι αυτό το σκαρί. Ακόμη και στα τελευταία του χτύπαγε 19αρια! Καλό ταξίδι...


 ¶σχετα τι λέμε εμείς η ουσία είναι ότι η φημολογούμενη κατάστασή του συν την κρίση το στέλνει εκεί που πάει. Μήπως εγώ δεν στεναχωριόμουν που τα έβλεπα κάθε μέρα από το μπαλκόνι μου; Κ το MASTER σίγουρα είχε ψωμί ακόμα... :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic:

----------


## avvachrist

> ¶σχετα τι λέμε εμείς η ουσία είναι ότι η φημολογούμενη κατάστασή του συν την κρίση το στέλνει εκεί που πάει. Μήπως εγώ δεν στεναχωριόμουν που τα έβλεπα κάθε μέρα από το μπαλκόνι μου; Κ το MASTER σίγουρα είχε ψωμί ακόμα...


"Φημολογούμενη κατάστασή του"; Είχε θέματα το βαπόρι εσωτερικά?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> "Φημολογούμενη κατάστασή του"; Είχε θέματα το βαπόρι εσωτερικά?


Πρέπει να έχει γραφτεί κ  κάπου εδώ. Αντίθετα το άλλο είναι διαμάντι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Προορισμός λέει Τζεμπέλ ¶λι στα Εμιράτα. Ναύλος ή παράταση ζωής; Λόγω ηλικίας υποθέτω το πρώτο. Αν σκεφθούμε ότι ναύλωση παίζει κ γιά το MASTER, φαίνεται ότι τούτοι εδώ οι Ινδοί σκραπατζήδες το παλέψανε κ θα βγάλουν κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο τελείωσε το ταξίδι του μαζί με τη χρονιά που πέρασε. Στις 31/12 προσάραξε στο Αλάνγκ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HELLENIC TRADER όταν στις 12-09-2011 είχε βγεί για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη του Περάματος.

HELLENIC TRADER 10 12-09-2011.jpg

----------


## npapad

To HELLENIC TRADER στις 29-5-2009 σε φωτογραφία του Peter Fitzpatrick
1194.jpg

----------

